# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مكتبة اصدارات شهر محرم 1430

## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هنــا ،، ستكون مكتبة لـ اصدارات شهر محرم 1439هـ

والصفحة متاحة للجميع بالمشاركة ..



ـ ـ ـ ـ


أقدم لكم الاصدار الاول :

*اصدار ( جمراتٌ وجراح) لمجموعة من الرواديد المتألقين..( بجودة السيدي )


صورة الغلاف



*
*تم التسجيل والمكساج في: استوديو الرسول الأعظم (ص)

وهو من انتاج مؤسسة حج الحسين(عليه السلام)

الهندسة الصوتية : الأستاذ بدر محمود

إدارة الإنتاج: أحمد الزباوي و مصطفى العوض

إشراف: عبدالله فاضل

مع العلم أن الشريط مهدى إلى مقام مولانا صاحب الزمان (عج) وإلى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وهو خاص للتوزيع وغير متوافر في الأسواق

رحم الله من ساعد على نشر هذا العمل المبارك


المقدمه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ixzzrtzjy2k


عهد الأخوّة
الرادود سيد مهدي الموسوي
الشاعر سيد سعد الذبحاوي
http://www.mediafire.com/?oozy3x3hmyz


يالمختار
الرادود عباس محمد
الشاعر هيثم سعودي الكربلائي
http://www.mediafire.com/?y3mzgooornm


يالمهدي
الرادود فيصل المطوع
الشاعر هيثم سعودي الكربلائي
http://www.mediafire.com/?g4hyndyyj5j


ظلموني
الرادود عبدالله فاضل
الشاعر مقداد الهمداني
http://www.mediafire.com/?h4amwiwz2wi


إليك المشتكى
الرادود السيد محمد النجدي
الشاعر الشيخ عبدالستار الكاظمي
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyncyzmm3zt


عرش الدماء
الرادود علي الخميس
الشاعر حسين العندليب
http://www.mediafire.com/?3oy2yyotmen


الخاتمه
http://www.mediafire.com/?qqtkgym0uow*

----------


## المميزة

قريباً الإصدار المميز ( مجروحة روحي )
للرادود الحسيني المبدع حسين الحمادي لمحرم 1430هـ ...






أسماء القصائد والشعراء

تراب الطف ***** للشاعر زهير المخزومي

دمعاتي أجريها ***** للشاعر صادق سويد

رحلت لفاطم ***** للشاعر أحمد الميرزا

على قبرك ***** للشاعر رائد انتيف

مجروحة روحي ***** للشاعر زهير المخزومي

ثورة الدموع ***** للشاعر علي الناصر

الراحل ***** للشاعر محمد الخطي

عرش الله ***** للشاعر علي الناصر




مقطع من قصيدة تراب الطف 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zl3zjwdjtwy





ترقبوا الإصدار في الأسواق بداية شهر محرم الحرام إن شاء الله

----------


## المميزة

مقاطع لآخر الأصدارات الخاصة لشهر عاشوراء الحسين (ع) :



مقاطع من اصدار: صفحات 
لرادودين مهدي سهوان وعلي الحمادي
http://www.sahwan.org/khalifa/ahzan/...in/SAFAHAT.mp3



مقاطع من اصدار: حي على الحسين
لرواديد عبد الشهيد الثور وجعفر سهوان وحسين أحمد وعبد الجبار الدرازي وعلي الحمادي وحسين عبد الرسول وحسين الجمري
http://www.yamohd.net/download//view...ile=92028e1992


مقاطع من اصدار : قاصد 
لرادود الحسيني اباذر الحلواجي
http://www.abather.net/download.php?sid=572


مقطع فيديو من اصدار : أباء
لرادود الحسيني شيخ حسين الأكرف
http://www.basimyat.com/index/conten...ategory/22/37/
__________________

----------


## المميزة

*تسجيلات الثقلين بدولة الكويت ، ومن جديد مع التميز والإبداع ،*

*حيث يستعد كادر تسجيلات الثقلين لطرح إصداراته لشهر محرم الحرام القادم لعام 1430 هجرية ،* 

*للرواديد :* 

*الحاج باسم الكربلائي* 
*الشيخ حسين الأكرف* 
*الرادود نزار القطري* 
*الرادود هاني محفوظ* 

*وجميع هذه الإصدارات من إخراج المتألق سيد عبد العزيز الحسيني .*


مقاطع من اصدار بني هاشم ..



*ترقبوا إصدار بني هاشم .. للرادود الحاج باسم الكربلائي*
*إعداد وإخراج / سيد عبد العزيز الحسيني*
*الهندسة الصوتية والتوزيع / عبد الواحد كاديروف*
*يحتوي العمل على 8 قصائد* 


*بني هاشم للشاعر الأستاذ عبد الله القرمزي*


*الـــوداع .... المرحوم محمد رضا فتح الله*

*ســــافر .... الأستاذ أبو فاطمة العبودي* 

*وحرام تستريح .... للشاعر الأستاذ مهدي جناح الكاظمي* 

*أسد فوق النهر .... الأستاذ سيد عبد الخالق المحنه* 

*من مكة سار .... للشاعر الأستاذ مهدي جناح الكاظمي*

*رجعت اضعوني .... للشاعر الأستاذ سيد سعيد الصافي* 

*يا طلعة الفجرللشاعر .... الأستاذ مهدي جناح الكاظمي* 

*لحفظ المقاطع أضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن وأختر حفظ الملف بأسم*




*مقاطع من إصدار سورة الحسين -ع للرادود نزار القطري*

*1 - دعني اتقدم ضحية ... للشاعر كريم الحاج فليح*

*2 - سورة الحسين .... للشاعر مقداد الهمداني*

*3 - هذا إنتمائي .... الشاعر عمار جبار خضير*

*4 - ام البنين تنوح .... للشاعر علي السقاي*

*5 - نوح القبابل .... لأستاذ الشاعر علي جعفر*

*لحفظ المقطع أضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن وأختر . حفظ بأسم*
__________________

----------


## المميزة

حصريا اصدار " صفحات " مشترك :: علي حمادي ومهدي سهوان ::
بهذا العام1430ه

صفحة إباء العباس 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12101-0.html
صفحة نعي 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12100-0.html
صفحة مسيرة العقيلة 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12099-0.html
صفحة عتاب الأخوّة 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12098-0.html
صفحة ملحمة العباس 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12097-0.html
صفحة أول زيارة 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12096-0.html
صفحة استنهاض الحجة 
http://www.mahdimedia.net/playmaq-12095-0.html
__________________

----------


## المميزة

ضمن مفاجئات هذا العام للحناجر الحسينية ..








إصدار ((آخر صبر )) للرادود الحسيني السيد هاني الوداعي 


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x322 and weights 130KB.


لسماع المقطع الصوتي ..


[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]











إصدار ((عهد منا )) للرادود الحسيني جعفر الدرازي



لسماع المقاطع الصوتيه ..




نظرة ياحسين 
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


عهد منا 
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


أم البنين
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


طفل عباس
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


ملحمة الطفوف
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


مثل عباس
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]


أنت ألجبتني 
[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]










إصدار ((حي على الحسين )) إصدارٌ رثائيٌّ لكوكبة ضخمة من رواديد البحرين .. 


الرادود علي الحمادي &جعفر سهوان &لحسين أحمد&عبدالشهيد الثور 


حسين الجمري &حسين عبدالرسول &عبدالجبار الدرازي 



لسماع المقطع الصوتي ..


[IMG]http://img95.images****.us/img95/9229/2f6393fae9dp1.gif[/IMG]









السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 


عليكم مني سلام الله مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم

----------


## المميزة

انقل لكم مقطع صغير من الفيديو كليب الجديد للشيخ حسين الاكرف من اصداره اباء الذي تم عرضه على قناة المهدي وفورتين

وانشاء الله قريباً جداً سيتم وضع الفيديو كاملاً

الفيديو تم تسجيله من قناة المهدي الفضائيه

صور من الفيديو



مدة المقطع 22 ثانيه

جوده عالية avi

:: رابط مباشر ::

هــنــا

:: رابط غير مباشر ::

هــنــا

جوده متوسطه wmv

:: رابط مباشر ::

هــنــا

:: رابط غير مباشر ::

هــنــا

----------


## المميزة

إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن






~~!!.. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن ..!!~~


" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن "
كَـ زَهْراءِ العَوَالِمِ مَشَتْ بَيْنَ العَسَاكِرِ صَامِدَةً .. جَبَلٌ مِنَ الإِبَاءِ وَالصَّبْرِ وَالْـ عَظَمَة .. إِنَّهَا .. ابْنَةُ السَّمَاءِ ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن "
جَاءَتْ إِلَى جِسْمٍ مُرَمَّلٍ دَامٍ .. لَحْظَةُ الصُّمُودِ وَالخُلُودِ الأَزَلِيِّ سَطَّرَتْهَا .. أُمُّ أَخِيْهَا .. وَضَعَتْ يَدَيْهَا تَحْتَ الأَشْلاءِ .. إِلَهِي .. تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنْسَانَ عَيْنِيَ .. قُرْبَاناً للسَّمَاءِ ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن " 
نَادَتْ .. فَقَطَّعَتِ القُلُوْبَ .. وَأَبْكَتِ السَّمَاءَ دَمَاً مِدْراراً .. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن .. مَالِيَ دَعَوْتُكَ فَلَمْ تُجِبْ .. وَلَمْ تَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلِ كَرْبَلاءَ .. عَوَّدتَنِي الصُّدُودَ ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن " 
فَأَجَابَهَا رَأْسٌ يَتْلُو الكِتَابَ آيَاتِهِ .. مِنْ عَلَى شَاهِقَةِ قَناً خَطِّيَةٍ .. أُخْتَاهُ زَيْنَب .. قُضِيَ القَضَاءُ بِذَبْحِي فَاسْتَرْجِعِي .. وَتَكَفَّلِي أَيْتَامَ مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَليٍّ ..
فِدَاءً لِنَحْرِكَ الدَّامِي .. لأُقِرَّنَّكَ عَيْناً .. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن ..



~~!!.. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن ..!!~~


" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن "
إبداع ينعى الحسين (ع) فيه الرادودين العمانيين حسين اللواتي وطه اللواتي ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن "
تم تسجيله في استوديو الرجاء لدى المبدع المهندس عبدالله مبارك .. وتوزيع المُتَألِقَيْنِ .. محمد الزنكوي وأحمد القلاف ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن "
يحوي 8 قصائد سطرها كل من : [ المرحوم الشيخ هاشم الكعبي – نادر التتان – مصطفى محسن اللواتي – 
عبدالطاهر الشهابي – عبدالكريم راشد – عبداللطيف الدجاني – المرحوم عبدالرضا القرياتي ] مع قصيدة من التراث العُماني ..

" إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن " 
من توزيع :
[ تسجيلات الغدير – سلطنة عُمان ]
[ تسجيلات الغدير – دولة الكويت ]




~~!!.. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن ..!!~~

استمعوا للمقاطع الصوتيه 




لتحميل المقاطع الصوتية إضغط هنا !!

~~!!.. إنْسَانَ عَيْنِي يا حُسَيْن ..!!~~


!.. نترككم مع ما التقطته عدستنا ..!



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 222KB.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 227KB.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 217KB.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 232KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 222KB.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 260KB.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 648x468 and weights 223KB.

من اليمين : الرادود طه اللواتي - المخرج خلف القلاف - الشاعر مصطفى اللواتي - الرادود حسين اللواتي





الاصدار نزل في الاسواق ... 


!.. غلاف الإصدار ..!





منقول من شبكة المالكية 


__________________

----------


## المميزة

السلامُ عليكم .. 
بعد صَمْتِ طَويل ..!

بتوفيقٍ مِنَ اللهِ .. كَمَا كُلِّ عَام.. الرادود الحسيني .. خادم الزهراء .. صالح الدرازي .. الآن في مرحلةِ الإنتهاءِ مِنْ تسجيلِ اصداره الجديد لموسمِ محرم 1430 هـ..
تابعو كل جديدٍ عَن الإصدار .. في هذهِ الصفحات .. عبر منتديات المالكية .. لحين تجهيز التغطية الإعلامية الشاملة . !
وكونوا منتظرين ...جميعا ..!!
وبدايةً .. يتم الإفصاح عن إسم الإصدار .. 

~~ .. لا تـنـتـظـر .. ~~ 



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x469 and weights 91KB.


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 726x373 and weights 41KB.


** نود ان نطمئنكم على صحة الرادود الحاج صالح الدرازي .. فهو يستعيد صحته من جيد ولا داعي للقلق .. وما دامَ على خطِّ ونهجِ أهلِ البيت .. فلا خوفَ عليه . . . فليس من عادةٍ الحسين .. إهمالَ خُدَّامَه ..!!
شاكرينَ لكن دَعَوَاتُكُمْ ..!

قصيدة ... لاتنتظر ... منقوله من منتدى الحاج صالح الردازي 

لا تـنـتــظر طول العمر ياطفلي ارحم قلبي و روح
عبدالله اشلون ارويك بلكي الموت ايداويك
لا تـنـتــظر طول العمر
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

ياطـفــلي محــد مــا يـشـعــر بطـفــلـــه
واحساس الأبــو لو تــدري مـا مثلــــــه
في عز الـتـعـب واضلــوعـه مـتـنـحـلـه
بس من يـبـتـسم طــفــلـه تـِبـسـَّــم لـــــه

وآنا بهــالوضع محــتـــــار ومــا أدري
من وين ابـتسـم لـك يـــابــعــــد عمـري
وانته ابلا أمــل شـلـتـك عـلـى صـدري



لا تشكي الظمى والجرح اكظمـه واشرب كل ألــم
يبني انسى النهر من ثغــر النحــر يرضعك السهـــم

إخفي اجروحك والصوت يمكـــن يشفــيــك الــموت
لا تـنـتــظر طول العمر
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_






مو طبــع الأبــــو عن طفلـــــه يتبـــاعــَـــــد
من يبچي و يــون وادموعـــــه تـــتــزايــَـــد
عبدالله اشــتـظــن فــي بــــالـــي يـــتــــراوَد
لو ما مصرعــــي كل صبــري ما ســاعـَـــد

مو قبلــك علـــــي الأكبـــــر ذبـــح قـلبـــــي
مو قبلــك ذبــــــح جاســــــم جذب نحبـــــي
كل هذا وگِـلِـــــت صـــبـّرنــــي يـــاربـــــي

والحيــن انظــرك واسأل منظــــرك دلني اعلى الصبر
أمـــك تنتظـــــــر أختـــك تنتظـــــر زينب تنتظــــر
لكـــن هـــــــذا المكـــتـــوب ذبحــــك يفجــع لــقــلــــوب
لا تـنـتــظر طول العمر
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_













لحظــات الطفـــل من يــنحــمـَــل يـــهــــــــدا
يتسلــَّـى ويـــــرِد يـــتحـــــرَّك بــمــــــهـــــده
واليــوم أحملــــك بـــس مــــا إلــك ســـهــــده
إلاَّ بمقــتــــلـــــك واجـــروحــي متــــــنهــــده

بس اشــلــون أرد للخــيــمـــــه يــا طـفـــلـــي
وبنحــرك سهــــم شـــنهــــو العـــذر گِـــلــِّــي
شتعــذَّر وأنــــــــا طفلي انـــذبــــح قــــبــلـــي

أفرش لك مهد لو أفرش لـَحَـد لو بس احضنــــك
قلبي ونظرتي جاوب حسرتي معقول أدفــــنـــك!

سامحني اعلى اللي صار ما تــنفـــعــــني الأعــذار
لا تـنـتــظر طول العمر_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

----------


## المميزة

*ترقبوا*



إصدار - إيثـار - للرادود الحسيني هاني محفوظ

الهندسة الصوتية والتوزيع : حسـام يسري
إعداد وإخراج : سيد عبد العزيز الحسيني

للشاعر نـــادر التتان ،،، أين رقــيه

للشاعر نـــادر التتان ،،، عذاب الوالدة

للشاعر الأستاذ علي جعفر ،،، شيعتي يارب

للشاعر الأستاذ علي جعفر ،،، اللاهبـــــه

للشاعر الأستاذ عبد الله القرمزي ،،، إيـــثـــار

للشاعر السيدعبدالحسين الشرع ،، قطب رحاها

ملا عطـية الجمــر ،، يتنــاول حبيب

لحفظ المقطع أضغط بزر الفأرة الأيمن وأختر . حفظ بأسم
__________________

----------


## المميزة

الإصدارات الجديدة لشهر محرم 
في تسجيلات الثقلين لعام 1430 هجرية


 

اعذريني
باسم الكربلائي - ملا جليل



أدوس اعلا المنية


الشهيد عمار الكاظمي 




آخر صبر -

سيد هاني الوداعي



إني انا العباس
عبداللطيف الهندياني




بصمه حزن -
حيدر الصغير الكاظمي



تراث العاشقين 
سيد علوي ابوغايب







حسين
بصوت مهدي الشيخ




سلام أبا الشهداء
الحاج ميثم التمار




صفحات
الحاج علي حمادي





عجيبة جروح
سيد محمد الحسيني



غاية السائل
ملا مالك الأسدي




ليوث العرين
الحاج حسين العريان



مشاهد
فرقة الكوثر الإسلامية




ينحان

السيد حسن الكربلائي
__________________

----------


## المميزة

أقدم لكم إباء الشيخ حسين الاكرف *بجودة السي دي
*
*


المقـدمـة

ابــاء
كلمات الشاعر: عبدالله القرمزي


راحـــل
كلمات الشاعر: عبدالله القرمزي

رســــــالة
كلمات الشاعر: ملا علي بن فايز

أين فاطمــة ؟
كلمات الشاعر: نادر التتان


منــاحــه
كلمات الشاعر: مغامس بن داغر الحلي

عـتب الغــربة
كلمات الشاعر: نادر التتان

جــور الزمـن
كلمات الشاعر: نادر التتان

المصــرع
كلمات الشاعر: نادر التتان

شعـراء ابــاء

الخـاتمــة

===================
* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

نسألكم الدعاء
*

----------


## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

:: إصدار ( حيّ على الحُسين ) لنخبة ٍ مِنَ الرواديد ::



حي على الحسين - علي الحمادي
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/01.mp3

وارضيعاه - جعفر سهوان
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/02.mp3

عين الوفى - حسين أحمد
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/03.mp3

موقف المظلوم - عبدالشهيد الثور
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/04.mp3

الله أكبر - جعفر سهوان
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/05.mp3

ذكروني - حسين الجمري
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/06.mp3

عنكم مشينة - حسين عبدالرسول
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/07.mp3

تركت الخلق - عبدالجبار الدرازي
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/08.mp3

طال إنتظارك - علي الحمادي
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/09.mp3

الخاتمة
http://sada.fadak.org/1430/Hai-Ala-AlHussain/10.mp3


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مأجوره ومثابه 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله
مكتبة واصدارات متكامله 
موفقه خيتووو لكل خير وصلاح
ننتظر جديدك
لاخلاولا عدم
دعوااااتك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عافيهـ*
*وفي ميزان حسنااااااتكـ* 
*موفقهـ لكل خير* 
*وعساااااااااااااااكـ على القوووووهـ*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## ميآسه

اللهمـ صلي على محمد وآآل محمد ..

يعطيج العآفيــــــــه 

لاعدمنـآكـِ ..

تحيآتي 

ميـــآسه ..×

----------


## المميزة

الله يعافيك 
يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## YMZN2000

يعطيك الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف عافيه
مأجورين..

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## احلى توته

يسلـــــــــــــمو خيه،،
يعطيكـ ألــف ألــف عــــااافيه ع الجهــــود ،،
لا عدمنا جـــــديدك و روعة مواضيعك ،،
بجـد انتي متميــزه<<اسم على مسمى
 :wink: 

ــتحياااتيـ القلبيهـ
اختكـ ـتوتهـ

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو خيتوو  :embarrest: 
منورة

----------


## زهرة الهدى

لما اقول لك مميزة قليلة في حقش

الله يعطيش ألف عافيه

وننتظر المزيد

----------

